

Did they know what they were making?- FB/Linkedin/Twitter/Ebay - mohanabhishek
http://andrewchen.co/2013/05/13/linkedin-facebook-google-twitter-ebay-youtube-wikipedia-amazon-hotmail-blogger-apple-how-they-used-to-look/#

======
gjsriv
read parts of these in the past. But it is always great to see them. Atleast
works as a moral booster for me :P

